# Not able to open the 192.168.2.1 Page



## Rohit.X.Arora (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I got a new internet connection today. got the modem to work first. Then tried to set up the router. Got the router to work after connecting it as Hard wired one. The internet started to work till this place:

Then tried to open the page 192.168.2.1 as required for set up, but it wont open up, nothing happens. Searched internet, rebooted the modem and routers and the laptop as required, but still could not make the page open. :4-dontkno

Following are the configurations that may help to identify:

Modem: Motorla (working fine)
Wireless Router: CompUsa 54 Mbps Wireless G SKU: 333628

C:\>ipconfig
Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : am.lilly.com
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 40.23.207.175
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 40.23.207.175

I am getting nuts, spent over 6 hrs but not able to get the wireless working..

Config/all has this info:

ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MC1BCCND8140LR7
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : **********
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : 

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AG
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3B-44-CD-75

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-EC-1E-6F-EC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 28, 2009 6:19:16 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 16, 1903 11:51:00 AM


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : am.lilly.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Cisco Systems VPN Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-05-9A-3C-78-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 40.23.207.175
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 40.23.207.175
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : ***************
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 40.25.17.9
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 40.25.12.26


Regards,
Rohit Arora


----------



## Ptroy (Aug 30, 2005)

So it still connects to the internet, you just can't access router? Did you run the setup wizard for the router? Did you set an admin login as well? If your wireless isn't connecting, you might have to enable it. Give a more clear description of your problems and what you did. Maybe try https://192.168.2.1, it could be that the router has secure http access as default. I enabled it on my 2 year old router at my parents house, and had a problem accessing the interface, until I remembered I setup access that way. Also, do you have Cable, DSL etc for internet service? More specifics might help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Jenifer32 (Jul 15, 2010)

The router will normally dish out the IP numbers to connected computers on the network. If you have/had an existing router


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is over a year old Thread, thanks for the feedback.


Jenifer32 said:


> The router will normally dish out the IP numbers to connected computers on the network. If you have/had an existing router


Closed!


----------

